# Thomas Bergersens Huge Christmas Mockup



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 25, 2017)

Absolutely amazing! In case you don't know it yet. He said he did it in one day. Crazy...


----------



## TGV (Dec 25, 2017)

Seven minutes in one day? That's crazy.

Great reverb on that track, btw.


----------



## tehreal (Dec 27, 2017)

Are those violin strums at :45?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 27, 2017)

tehreal said:


> Are those violin strums at :45?


Called Pizzicatos.


----------



## tehreal (Dec 27, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> Called Pizzicatos.



You can hear conventional pizzacato at the beginning of the song but at :45 it sounds like their chording/strumming instead of normal plucking.



I wish I had a library that did that!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 27, 2017)

Sounds to me like regular pizz just played with slight keyboard arpeggio.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 27, 2017)

Really top notch work from all points of view! All the vocals seems live to me. Anyone recognize any libraries? At 2:24 the horn sounds like HB. He does a lots of strings ostinati, that come off well here. Would be interested to know what he used!


----------



## tehreal (Dec 27, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Sounds to me like regular pizz just played with slight keyboard arpeggio.



Yeah that makes sense. Sounds really nice.


----------



## tehreal (Dec 27, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Really top notch work from all points of view! All the vocals seems live to me. Anyone recognize any libraries? At 2:24 the horn sounds like HB. He does a lots of strings ostinati, that come off well here. Would be interested to know what he used!



I know that he's amassed a large personal sample library over the years so much of it might be from that.


----------



## calebfaith (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome. The choir was giving me Avatar vibes around 1:40. Did anyone else feel that? I think the choir could perhaps be Hollywood Choir?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 27, 2017)

Here you can btw listen to some stems - orchestra, choir and percussion only. Play the track and then click on the menu "stems" that appears. https://extrememusic.com/albums/2725?item=45279


----------



## Christof (Dec 27, 2017)

DarkestShadow said:


> He said he did it in one day. Crazy...


I don't believe that.Maybe he said it but how long is his day?72 hours?Those myth stories are ridiculous.
Recently I talked to Danny Elfman telling him that I have to write and produce 6 minutes per day.Danny told me that he struggles with 4 minutes per day already, (well he is a perfectionist).
Thomas Bergersen is a very very gifted mockup artist, maybe one of the best out there, but he never did this in one day, actually I don't care, even if he needed 2 weeks it sounds good.That's what counts.


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 27, 2017)

tehreal said:


> You can hear conventional pizzacato at the beginning of the song but at :45 it sounds like their chording/strumming instead of normal plucking.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a library that did that!




Just play pizz chords with small differences in note start times. It's pretty close.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 27, 2017)

Thomas on Facebook (to someone amazed by the one day): _"It goes faster when the music has already been written! I only had to arrange it in a somewhat musical way."_

I mean, he said that it took him almost 2 weeks (obviously) to do his amazing "That's A Wrap" one, so I don't quite see why he would suddenly become a speed-bragger. And he simply is a wizard so, why not?


----------

